# سؤال حول اصل الثالوت



## منطقي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

اخواني اريد ان اعرف ما هو اصل الثالوت اي من وضعه وهل هو موجود في الانجيل


----------



## Sibelle (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الثالوث موجود من الآزل​ 
نقرأ في تكوين 1: 26​ 
((لنصنع الأنسان على صورتنا, كمثالنا, فيتسلط على سمك البحر, وعلى طير السماء و على الارض و على كل زاحف يزحف عليها))​ 
هنا نرى الله و كانه يخاطب شخصا: لنصنع..... صورتنا..... مثالنا. و دليل على ذلك النا الدالة على الجماعة.
بالآضافة الى ان نحن المسيحيين دائما نردد و نقول الله محبة. ما قيمة المحبة او الشعور بالحب لاولا وجود الآخر. فمن كان يحب الله يا ترى في الآزل؟​ 
اتمنى اني قد اوفيت في الجواب​


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 سبتمبر 2010)

منطقي قال:


> اخواني اريد ان اعرف ما هو اصل الثالوت اي من وضعه وهل هو موجود في الانجيل



أصل الثالوث هو الله ذاته
*
أما لو بتسأل عن أصل عقيدتنا في الثالوث 
فهو في الإنجيل بعهديه ..*


----------



## منطقي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

حسنا انتم تقولون ان التالوت يتكون من تلاتتة اقانيم هل هذه الاقانيم متساوية ؟


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*نعم متساويين في الجوهر ليشكلوا وحدانية الله 
و لكن لكل منهم صفة مختلفة عن الاخر ​*


----------



## منطقي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

لا ليس متساويين لانه جاء في انجيلكم ان الابن قال (الاب اعظم مني)


----------



## منطقي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

وانتم تقولون بل تشرحون التالوت بقولكم 1*1*1=1 اليس كذلك


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

منطقي قال:


> لا ليس متساويين لانه جاء في انجيلكم ان الابن قال (الاب اعظم مني)


*
انا قلت متساويين في الجوهر و هو الله الواحد
يعني المسيح هو الابن (الجسد) الذي يعمل بمشيئة الاب السماوي (الروح) 
و لكنهما متحدان معا " انا و الاب واحد " و لم يقل اثنان !​*


----------



## منطقي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

لكن لدينا هنا تلات شخصيات فهل الله سيكون له تلات شخصيات +++ لماذا لا تستطيعون ان تقولوا باسم الاب فقط بل تعتبرونه الحادا هذا تناقض واضح ولكن بما انك عشت في اوساط مسيحية ستعتبرها عادية


----------



## منطقي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

+ لماذا هذا الله الدي تتكلمون عنه ليس واضح في تصرفاته لماذا احتاج الى ابن او روح قدس بمعنى اخر لماذا قسم نفسه غرييييييييييييييب جداا


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

منطقي قال:


> لكن لدينا هنا تلات شخصيات فهل الله سيكون له تلات شخصيات +++ لماذا لا تستطيعون ان تقولوا باسم الاب فقط بل تعتبرونه الحادا هذا تناقض واضح ولكن بما انك عشت في اوساط مسيحية ستعتبرها عادية



*لا يجوز الفصل بين الاقانيم !! 
الله واحد في المسيحية و ماتقوله انت " ثلاثة شخصيات " ينافي تماما ايماننا المسيحي لان الهنا واحد ...

اما عن طبيعة الله فهو واحد في ثلاثة اقانيم و هذه الاقانيم ابدا لا تعني شخصيات مختلفة بالعكس .. هي متحدة معا 

فالله هو الآب العقل المفكر والخالق, والابن الكلمة الآمر الناطق, والروح القدس العامل ​*


----------



## منطقي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي لم تجبني على سؤالي ..انت قلت بانهم متحدين في الجوهر  ومن معتقداتكم التالي
الاب ليس الابن لكن هو الله
الابن ليس الاب لكن هو الله 
الاب ليس الروح القدس لكن هو الله
الابن ليس الروح القدس ولكن هو الله
...
ادن هل يجوز في المسيحية ان نقول باسم الله؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

منطقي قال:


> اخي لم تجبني على سؤالي ..انت قلت بانهم متحدين في الجوهر  ومن معتقداتكم التالي
> الاب ليس الابن لكن هو الله
> الابن ليس الاب لكن هو الله
> الاب ليس الروح القدس لكن هو الله
> ...


*
طبعا يجوز !! لاننا نعني بالله الاب و الابن و الروح القدس معا
و المقصود بالجوهر هو الله ذاتـــه ... اي متحدين في الجوهر الالهي​*


----------



## منطقي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *
> طبعا يجوز !! لاننا نعني بالله الاب و الابن و الروح القدس معا
> و المقصود بالجوهر هو الله ذاتـــه ... اي متحدين في الجوهر الالهي​*



انظر اخي واتمنى ان تكون لك دراية بالرياضيات وخصوصا المنطق
ساكتفي باقنوم واحد والبقية يمكن عمل نفس ما ساعمله مع هذا الاقنوم
لدينا 
الاب ليس الابن لكن هو الله
ادن الاب=الله اليس كذلك(ملحوظة:ضع انحيازك وايمانك جانبا وشغل عقلك)
ويمكننا ان نقول باسم الله
ونعلم ان الاب =الله(لانه هو الله ) ادن يمكننا ان نقول باسم الاب وهذا تعتبرونه الحادا 
ادن هناك تناقض وااضح


----------



## منطقي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

وادا كا ن لا يجوز فعلى التالوت ان يتغير ليصبح كل من الاب والابن والروح القدس يكونون الله وليس كل واحد فيهم هو الله


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

منطقي قال:


> انظر اخي واتمنى ان تكون لك دراية بالرياضيات وخصوصا المنطق
> ساكتفي باقنوم واحد والبقية يمكن عمل نفس ما ساعمله مع هذا الاقنوم
> لدينا
> الاب ليس الابن لكن هو الله
> ...


*
محاول فاشلة !! 
لان الاب و الابن و الروح القدس جميعا هم الله متحديـــــــن معا ليشكلوا الله الواحد
و لكن هذا لا ينكر ان الابن هو الله لان معه سلطان من الاب​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*اعتقد هذه الرسمة ستوضح ! 





الاب هو الله 
الابن هو الله 
الروح القدس هو الله 

كلهم يصبون في الله الواحد 
​*


----------



## منطقي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *
> محاول فاشلة !!
> لان الاب و الابن و الروح القدس جميعا هم الله متحديـــــــن معا ليشكلوا الله الواحد
> و لكن هذا لا ينكر ان الابن هو الله لان معه سلطان من الاب​*


اخي اتعرف من جعلك تقول لي محاولة فاشلة هو تشبعك وعدم تفبلك للحقيقة فلو عرضت هذه الحقيقة التي طرحتها على اي واحد يعلم بالمنطق الرياضي لاكد لك انها صحيحة 100%
وانا لا الومك لنك انت لاتريد تفبل اي فكرة ومن الاحسن ادا اردت ان نكمل حوارنا على الايميل لان حينها سيكون التجاوب سريعا بيننا


----------



## منطقي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اخي الا تري انك تجاوب نفسك وتؤكذ ما قلته لك


----------



## منطقي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

حتي لانخرج عن الموضوع هل مذكور في انجلكم كلمة تالوت


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

منطقي قال:


> حتي لانخرج عن الموضوع هل مذكور في انجلكم كلمة تالوت



[q-bible]*فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس . وعلموهم ان يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به ​*[/q-bible]


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

منطقي قال:


> اسف اختي ولكن اين هي كلمة* الثالوت*المهم انت تقولين بان





منطقي قال:


> الاب *ليس *الابن اي مختلف عنه ولكنه هو الله اليست واضحة هذه الجملة
> ماذا تعنين عندما تقولين ان الاب ليس الابن لكن هو الله فسري لي انت ...


 
*و لماذا تطلب النور و امامك الشمس !! *
*"عمدوهم باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس " اشارة واضحة للثالوث *​

*ثم لو قرات الانجيل لوضحت لديك الفكرة عن ماهية هذه الاقانيم *​ 
*و بالفعل الاب ليس الابن*
*لان الاب هو السماوي في السماء غير محسوس و غير ملموس*
*اما الابن فهو المسيح الجسد .. الله الظاهر في الجسد*
*فلكل منهما صفة مختلفة (جسد و روح) *​​ 
*الله هو جمع بين الاقانيم الثلاثة الاب و الابن و الروح القدس *
*و عندما نقول مثلا باسم الله فاننا نعني بها باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس إله واحد*​ 
*نكمل غدا لانني يجب ان اذهب ! *​


----------



## أَمَة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

منطقي قال:


> انظر اخي واتمنى ان تكون لك دراية بالرياضيات وخصوصا المنطق
> ساكتفي باقنوم واحد والبقية يمكن عمل نفس ما ساعمله مع هذا الاقنوم
> لدينا
> الاب ليس الابن لكن هو الله
> ...


 

أخي الكريم *منطقي*

معرفة الله لا تتعارض مع المنطق... بل العكس هو الصحيح لأن *الله اعطانا العقل لكي نعرفة به ويكون لنا ملكوت الله:*

[Q-BIBLE] 
34 *فَلَمَّا رَآهُ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُ أَجَابَ بِعَقْلٍ قَالَ لَهُ*: «*لَسْتَ بَعِيداً عَنْ مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ*». وَلَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ! ( الاصحاح 12 من إنجيل مرقص ) 
[/Q-BIBLE]

نعرف الله بالعقل والمنطق، ولكن *المنطق والعقل لا يحددان من هو الله*... *الله الذي نحدده بالعقل يكون وثن من صنعنا.*

أنت في المنتدى لتسأل وعلينا أن نرد... ولا نفرض عليك أن تقبل ردودنا

*ولكن* حذار أن تقاوم كلمة الله.... لأن*الله أعلن عن ذاته ثالوثا غير منقسم، منذ أن أملى على موسى كتاب التوراة،* *ولسينا* *نحن لم صنع الثالوث.*

*المسألة ليست حسابية ولا عددية وليس لها علاقة بالرياضيات ... فردك أعلاه لن يوصلك الى المعرفة، ولن يلغِ حقيقة الثالوث.*

*سأعطيك مثلا مبسطا لعلك تفتح قلبك للرب الذي يحبك ويريد خلاصك.*


*النبعُ هو النبعُ بمائة وبقوة طاقته *

*والنبعُ ليس نبعاً بدون الماء *

*والنبعُ ليس نبعا بدون قوة طاقته*...بدونهاممكن أن يكون بئرا ولكن ليس نبعا. 

*النبعُ* هو *الأصل* *=* *الآب*(كلمة الآب تعني الأصل = أصل كل حياة)
*الماء *هو* المولود = الإبن*
*القوة الطاقة **= الروح القدس*

*كما أن النبع واحد غير متجزء بمائة وطاقته،*
*كذلك الله واحد بإبنه وروحه *

*وكما أن الماء يخرج من النبع بدون أن ينفصل عنه ويصير نهرا بقوة النبع*
*كذلك خرج الإبن من الآب بدون أن ينفصل عنه وصار إنسانا بقوة الروح القدس*

[Q-BIBLE] 
28 *خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَيْضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآبِ». (يوحنا 16)*
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## أَمَة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

منطقي قال:


> اد كانت الاجابة لا ادن فمنطق الثالوت خطا


 
لا تتسرع ولا تستبق الإجابات وتروى لكي لا يكون تسرع وعنادك سبب هلاكك.

الرب معك


----------



## crusader (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*بالحقيقة نؤمن بأله واحد *​ 
*هذه هي الجملة الأفتتاحية في قانون الأيمان و تستند علي الكتاب المقدس و هذه بعض النصوص*​ 
*اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد (التثنية 6: 4)*
*فاجابه يسوع ان اول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد (مرقس 12: 29)*​ 
*أذا فالذات الألهية ((اللاهوت واحد)))*​ 
*الله الأب ضابط الكل*​ 
*ثاني جملة في قانون الأيمان تقر بأقنومية الأب *
*تستند علي النصوص الأتية *​*16 **لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة* *الابدية. (يوحنا 3)*
* "هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت" (مت 3: 17)*​
​
*و ليس هو أب للأبن فقط ((ليس بمعني جسدي علي الأطلاق)) و لكنه أبو الكل أيضا*​ 
*الابن يكرم أباه والعبد يكرم سيده. فإن كنت أنا أباً فأين كرامتي (ملاخي 1:6)*​
*نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح أبن الله الوحيد المولود من الأب قبل كل الدهور ...... مساو للأب في الجوهر*​ 
*من قانون الأيمان هذه الجمل تستند علي الأدلة الكتابية الأتية*​ 
*"أني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب. قال لي أنت ابني. أنا اليوم ولدتك." (المزمور الثاني 7)*​ 
*لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابناً وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيباً مشيراً إلهاً قديراً أباً أبدياً رئيس السلام" (أشعياء 6:9).* ​ 
*1 فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ.*
*2 هذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللهِ.*
*....................*
*14 وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا. (يوحنا 1)*​

*لنري من هو الكلمة الذي أرسله الله لنا*​
*4 ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان ارسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس (غلاطية 4)*​

*بالحقيقة نؤمن بالروح القدس الرب المحيي*​ 
*نكمل مع قانون الأيمان بالأستناد للأدلة الكتابية*​ 
*1: 1 في البدء خلق الله السموات و الارض *
*1: 2 و كانت الارض خربة و خالية و على وجه الغمر ظلمة و روح الله يرف على وجه المياه (تكوين 1)*

*«الذي بروح أزليّ قدَّم نفسه لله بلا عيب» (عب 9: 14). *​

*أذن نحن أمام اله واحد هو الأب و الأبن و الروح القدس فكيف هذا ؟؟!!*​ 
*الأنسان هو نفس و جسد و روح هل أنت ثلاثة ولا واحد ؟؟!!*​ 
*الشمس نور و نار و حرارة فهل هي ثلاثة ولا واحد ؟؟!!*​ 
*الله موجود بذاته (الأب) ناطق بكلمته (الأبن) حي بروحه (الروح القدس)*​


----------



## crusader (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*أنتم يا مسلمين تريدونا أن نعبد صنم غير ناطق و غير حي*

*أذ أنكم تسلبون من الله كلمته (الأبن) و روحه (الروح القدس)*

*تعالي الهنا عن هذا التجديف*​


----------



## geegoo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*كلمة الثالوث إستخدمها الآباء الأوائل في التعبير عن طبيعة الله المعلنة في الكتاب المقدس ..
و ليس من الضروري ذكرها في الكتاب المقدس ...
فهي تعبير يلخص التعليم و لكن التعليم نفسه موجود في الكتاب كما أوضح الإخوة و الأخوات ...*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ منطقي ، ركّز شوية كدة في كلامي
هعملك تشبيه بسيط لعلك تفهم و تبطل عند

عندما تري قرص الشمس ساطع في السماء ماذا تقول؟
هل تقول : هذا قرص الشمس
أم تقول : هذه هي الشمس؟
ام ان القولين صحيحين لأن قرص الشمس هو الشمس؟

عندما تحس بالحرارة بالنهار فماذا تقول؟
هل تقول الجو حار بسبب حرارة الشمس
ام تقول الجو حار بسبب الشمس؟
ام ان القولين صحيحين لأن حرارة الشمس هي الشمس؟

عندما ترى النور يدخل غرفتك ، فماذا تقول؟
هل تقول ان هذا ضوء الشمس ؟
ام تقول ان هذه هي الشمس؟
ام ان القولين صحيحين لأن ضوء الشمس هو الشمس؟

هكذا هو (ثالوث) الشمس
الشمس = ضوء ، حرارة ، قرص
فهل هؤلاء ثلاثة شموس ام شمس واحدة؟

هل تستطيع ان تقول ان قرص الشمس هو حرارة الشمس؟
هل تستطيع ان تقول ان حرارة الشمس هي ضوء الشمس؟

طبعًا لا تستطيع ، لأن لكل شئ صفته

و لكن بالنهاية الشمس واحدة ، و ضوء الشمس و حرارة الشمس و قرص الشمس ،
هم شمس

--------------
نأتي للثالوث العسر الفهم علي عقولكم
الله كائن بذاته ، و هذا ما اعلنه لنا باسم الآب
الله ناطق بكلمته ، و هذا ما أعلنه لنا في صورة الابن
الله حي بروحه ، و هذا ما اعلنه لنا في شخص الروح القدس

اذًا ، الله واحد ،
أما الآب و الابن و الروح القدس فهم كينونة الله

فلا يوجد ثلاثة اشخاص ، بل يوجد اله واحد
أعلن عن نفسه بصفته الأب السماوي الخالق
و أعلن عن نفسه عند تجسده بصفته الابن المتجسد
و أعلن عن نفسه في حلوله علي انبياءه و قيادتهم بروحه بصفته الروح القدس

فمن فضلك ، اطلب منك طلبين
الأول ان لا تقحم رأيك في الموضوع لأن الرأي للكتاب المقدس
انت تطلب الشواهد و نحن نعطيك الشواهد

الطلب الثاني ان تفتح عقلك لتفهم لا لتجادل
نقبل منك ان تسأل و تجادل لكي تفهم و تصل للحقيقة
لكن لا نقبل منك ان تجادل لمجرد تضييع الوقت و التهريج

دمت في سلام المسيح​


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*مثال بسيط*

*منطقى هو انسان*

*له روح يحيا به*
*له عقل يفكر به*
*له جسد يتحرك به*

*و لا يمكن ان اخلط بين الثلاثة او اخاطب جسدك على انه روحك او عقلك على انه جسدك و هكذا*
*فحينما يقدم لنا منطقى فكرة عبقرية فانا امدح عقله و لا يمكن ان امدح جسده*
*لكن فى النهاية المدح ذهب لمنطقى فمنطقى و عقله كيان واحد*

*الخلاصة ان منطقى شخص واحد و ليس 3 اشخاص لكنه يتكون من 3 مكونات اساسية*

*هل هذا صعب ؟*

*مع فارق التشبيه طبعا لكن هذا لتصلك الفكرة*


----------



## geegoo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *مثال بسيط*
> 
> *منطقى هو انسان*
> 
> ...


*إضافة بسيطة أخي الحبيب لو تسمح ....
الأقانيم في الله تشترك في جوهر إلهي واحد ...
أما أي مثل آخر من مخلوقات الله فالأقانيم ليست من نفس الجوهر ..
و لكنها تصلح لتقريب الفكرة ..
فجوهر الروح الإنسانية غير جوهر النفس غير جوهر الجسد ...
أما إلهنا القدوس فالآب و الإبن و الروح القدس جوهر إلهي واحد ...
سلام و نعمة ..*


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2010)

منطقي قال:


> لا ليس متساويين لانه جاء في انجيلكم ان الابن قال (الاب اعظم مني)


 
*وردت اية "ابى اعظم منى" فى (يو 14 : 28)*
*و للاسف يساء فهمها*
*اذا اردنا ان نفهمها لابد ان نعرف روح الانجيل ككل*

*للفهم علينا ان نتدرج فى نقاط بسيطة :*

*+السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد*
*"و بالاجماع عظيم و سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسم" (1 تى 3 : 16)*

*+لا يمكن لله ان يظهر بمجد عظيم بين الناس و كان لابد له ان يأخذ الطبيعة البشرية (يأخذ الذى لنا من طبيعة) ويشابهنا فى كل شيئ (ما عدا الخطية) كى يحمل الحكم عن البشرية بصفته واحد منهم و يشبههم **لذلك اخلى الله ذاته من هذا المجد (كى يتمم عملية الفداء)*
*"لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا لله بل اخلى ذاته اخذا صورة عبد صائرا فى شبة الناس" (فى 2 : 6 و 7)*

*+كان السيد المسيح (الله المتجسد) على الارض فى صورة تبدو غير ممجده فهو "ليس له موضع يسند فيه راسه" (لو 9 : 58) *
*و قيل عنه كنبوة فى سفر اشعياء*
*"رجل اوجاع و مختبر حزن" " محتقر و مخزول من الناس" " لا صورة له و لا جمال و منظر فتشتهيه" (اش 53 : 2 و 3) *
*كما قيل عنه *
*"ظلم ام هو فتذلل و لم يفتح فاه" (اش 53 : 7)*

*+اذن هو اخذ طبيعتنا البشرية القابلة للالم و التعب و تعرض لكثير للاتهامات و الانتقاضات و الشتائم*
*+و هذه هى الحالة التى قال عنها "ابى اعظم منى" فى حالة اخلاء الذات من مجده الازلى*

*+الا ان كل هذا كان وقتى و انتهى بصعوده الى السموات و جلوسه عن يمين الاب بعد القيامة (اى رجوعه لمجده الذى اخلى ذاته منه)*

*لكن و مع اخلاء الذات هم متساويين فى الجوهر فهو من قال :*

*"انا و الاب واحد" (يوحنا 10 : 30)*
*"من رآنى فقد رآى الاب"(يوحنا 14 : 9)*
*"انا فى الاب و الاب فى" (يوحنا 14 : 11)*

*و ايات اخرى كثيرة عن وحدته مع الاب*

*ارجو ان تكون فهمت تلك النقطة*


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> *إضافة بسيطة أخي الحبيب لو تسمح ....
> الأقانيم في الله تشترك في جوهر إلهي واحد ...
> أما أي مثل آخر من مخلوقات الله فالأقانيم ليست من نفس الجوهر ..
> و لكنها تصلح لتقريب الفكرة ..
> ...



*مافيش اصلا اى مثال مطابق من المخلوقات تعبر عن الله لانه فوق الادراك*
*لكن كل الامثلة مع فارق التشبيه لايصال الفكرة مش اكتر*


----------



## Sibelle (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مرحبا من جديد​ 
الآخ منطق انا اتفهم الطريقة التي تفكر بها و معك حق مئة بالمئة
في موقفك من قضية الثالوث و هذا طبيعي من شخص هو من خارج الدائرة المسحية.
نعم نحن نقوم و نربى على اساس هذه العقيدة
و اول صلاة يتعلمها الطفل هو ان يرسم اشارة الصليب على وجهه و هو يقول باسم الآب و الآبن و الروح القدس​ 
و الآن بمنطق يا آخ منطقي​ 
سؤالك دفعنا او حركنا لكي نرد عليك: و هذا ما يسمى بالطاقة في مفهوم علماء الطاقة. و هذا بالضبط ما نقصده بعمل الروح القدس. اذا الروح القدس هو حركة, هو تأثير, هو قوة​ 
كلماتك, الحروف التي طبعتها قد جسدت فكرك. نحن لا نراك و لا نرى عقلك بالعين المجردة و لكن من خلال كلماتك قد رأينا أفكارك و ما يجول في عقلك. و هذا بالضبط ما نقصده بان المسيح هو الأبن كلمة الله المتجسد. لآن لا احد يستطيع رؤية العقل/الآب تجسد الكلمة/الآبن في هيكل مادي لتستطيع الناس رؤيته​ 
اذا الآب هو العقل, و الآبن هو الكلمة, و الروح القدس هو فعل العمل​ 
تماما كما ان عقلك هو الآب (والد فكرك), و كلماتك هي بنات فكرك/عقلك (المتجسد), والقوة المخفية هي (دافع الحركة) للقيام بفعل الرد عليك.​ 
انها 3 اشياء مختلفة ولكنها واحد في نفس الوقت.
فكر, فكلمة, فحركة!​ 
كل الآعمال عظيمة كانت ام بسيطة كانت تبدأ بفكرة هي بنت عقل شخص ما.​ 
و هذا هو الهنا العظيم!​


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*لست انت من تحدد ايماننا يا مسلم !! *
*عندك نقطة مفيدة تكلم .. ليس عندك فالتزم الصمت ! *
*كفاك عنادا .. فالعناد يودي صاحبه الى الهلاك ! *​ 
*المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد عندما تجسد و نزل الى الارض اراد ان يوصل رسالة *
*و هي عبادة الله ! لان المسيح ليس معنا الان.. فالمسيح بالفعل كان يصلي و يخاطب الاب السماوي على الرغم من انه هو نفسه الله و ذلك ليعلمنا ان نعمل مثله !! *​


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> من المتحدت هنا انه يسوع (فاجابه ياسوع...) ولقد قال *الهنا*اي اله بسوع واسرائيل ادن يسوع ليس باله حسب هذه الاية وارجو ان لاتبدؤو ا بفلسفتكم مجددا لانكم تدورون في حلقة فارغة


*السيد المسيح هنا يسرد اية العهد القديم بنصها كما جائت فى تثنية كأجابة عن سؤال اليهود كى تكون اجابته من الناموس*

*لقد اخطأت تقديرك *
*انت بعيد كل البعد عن اسمك !*


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

​

*الاقانيم الثلاثة موجودة منذ التوراة ... و ليست بجديدة في المسيحية *
*الله اظهر ذاته لنا منذ الخليقة بهذه الاقانيم !! *​ 
*و لكن ليس ذنبنا الفكر الوثني الذي تشبعته عن الله في الاسلام *​


----------



## crusader (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2360517&postcount=32*

*أين ردك علي مداخلتي دون التشتيت و التطرق لمواضيع غير الثالوث*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

منطقي قال:


> تجيبون انفسكم بانفسكم
> انظر
> *فاجابه يسوع ان اول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد (مرقس 12: 29)*


​


منطقي قال:


> من المتحدت هنا انه يسوع (فاجابه ياسوع...) ولقد قال *الهنا*اي اله بسوع واسرائيل ادن يسوع ليس باله حسب هذه الاية وارجو ان لاتبدؤو ا بفلسفتكم مجددا لانكم تدورون في حلقة فارغة



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
الرب يسوع المسيح هنا لا يتكلم بل (يتلو الآية) بنصها كما هي
فأين عقلك الذي تدعيه

هل تقرأ ما يكتبه الاخوة من ردود انم تتعامى عنه؟
[/center]


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*لقد تبين ان الاخ منطقي لا يفهم بالمنطق شيئا !! 

يجادلون و يدافعون عن الهلاك و الشيطان ذاته

هنيئا لك ايها الشيطان باتباعك 
و لكنك ستغلب ايها الشيطان و ستداس تحت الاقدام كما داسك المسيح فلا تفرح كثيرا ​*


----------



## crusader (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*نعيد مرة أخري*
*أين ردك علي مداخلتي ؟؟!!*
*أنا أتيت لك أيات عن الأب و الأبن المولود منه و الروح القدس الأزلي*

*و أيات عن وحدانية الله*

*و منطق يثبت أنه لا تعارض فهل تملك رد*​


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> اتعرف ما معنى* اقنوم* انها تعني
> *اله قائم بذاته*
> اي ان الاب اله قائم بذاته وكذالك الابن والروح القدس


*ايه الجمال ده كله !*
*اله قائم بذاته !*

*تسمح تقولنا جبت منين الكلام ده ؟*
*دليلك ؟*


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

منطقي قال:


> حسنا قولوا ما شئتم لكن لمذا امر يسوع قومه بالصلاة بهذه الطريقة
> (فقال لهم متى صلّيتم فقولوا ابانا الذي في السموات.ليتقدس اسمك ليأت ملكوتك.لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الارض.)
> ادن نفهم من قول يسوع ان الاله الدي يجب ان نصلي باسمه ونصلي له هو الاله الاب ، فلمادا لم يدكر يسوع عندما علم اتباعه الصلاة ان يقولوا بسم الابن والروح القدس ,ادن هناك مشكل !! انتم تتعبدون بطريقة لم يعلمها يسوع .فنسأل يا ترى لمادا ؟ فالجواب من الانجيل ومن كلام يسوع .فنسأل يسوع يا يسوع لمادا لم تقل لاتباعك ان يصلوا بسم الابن و الروح القدس ؟يا يسوع لمدا يجب ان نصلي فقط للاب؟؟فيجيب يسوع :
> (الفانديك)(انجيل يوحنا)(jn-17-3)(وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك(يسوع يكلم الان الاب ) انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته.)ادن نستنتج ان الاله الحقيقة الدي يجب علي المسيحين ان يعبدوه هو الاب لانه الاله الحقيقة وليس غيره بشهادة المسيح نفسه حسب كتابكم



*المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد عندما تجسد و نزل الى الارض اراد ان يوصل رسالة
و هي عبادة الله ! لان المسيح ليس معنا الان.. فالمسيح بالفعل كان يصلي و يخاطب الاب السماوي على الرغم من انه هو نفسه الله و ذلك ليعلمنا ان نعمل مثله !! 
​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> *انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته​*


*
هذه الاية اكبر دليل على المسيح يشترك في الالوهية ! 
اولا لان المسيح هو الاقنوم الثاني لله
و ثانيا يبدو ان نظرك قد خانك فلم تنتبه الى حرف الواو ( و يسوع المسيح ) ​*


----------



## منطقي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

انتم الدين تريدون ان تفهموا الامور بما يعجبكم


----------



## منطقي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

اعتقد ان لااحد سيقتنع شكراا لعدم اجابتي


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

منطقي قال:


> انتم الدين تريدون ان تفهموا الامور بما يعجبكم





منطقي قال:


> اعتقد ان لااحد سيقتنع شكراا لعدم اجابتي



*ربنا يشفيك ! 
انت هنا لتجادل فقط 
لا ان تبحث عن الحق و الخلاص ! 

الشمس امامك و لكنك فضلت الظلام 
مبروك عليك الظلام​*


----------



## حمورابي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*تحية

يجب المعرفة ان السيد المسيح لهُ طبيعتين فلا يجب غلط الامر او الأنحياز الى طبيعة بل ذكر الطبيعتين كما تم ذكرها في الكتاب المقدس . 

مسألة الجوهر . ( الأزلي) 
ومسألة الجسد . ( المنظور) 

1- الطبيعة الأزلية . . . ( اللاهوت )
2- الطبيعة الأنسانية ( الناسوت) . . . الانسان . 
بحسب اللاهوت المسيح الذي ظهر في الجسد يسوع . . 
كان نطق الله الخالق وكون الله كل شئ بنطقه ِ لأنهُ قال فكان وصار 
وبغير قول الله لم يكن اي شئ . 

الآب روح 
الأبن . (الكلمة) روح . . بالنطق خلق كل شئ الله ما في العالم 
الروح القدس . هو روح 
الله روح . . هذا الروح الأزلي ظهر وانبثق في صورة الانسان 
والأن بما أن نطق الله أزلي ومع الله . فكيون نطق الله مع الله جوهرياً سرمدياً ازلياً موجود الوجود 
النطق موجود (الكلمة) منذُ الازل مع الله ولقد كون الله بهذا النطق كل شئ ما هو يرى وما لايرى 

الأنجيل كما دونهُ يوحنا أصحاح 1 

3كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ 

وبما ان نطق الله بهِ أوجد العالم فبغيره لم يكن شئ مما هو موجود الأن 

نفس السفر والأصحاح 

10كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ

قبل سرد يوحنا البشارة للخلاص لكل من يؤمن من اليهود وبعد ذلك الأمم 
افصح ان الذي ياتي بعدهُ كان قبلهُ وكان في العالم . 
وان يوحنا ظهر اولاً ولكن الثاني كان قبل الاول من جهة لاهوتهِ 
وازليتهِ دائم الوجود مع الله لأنهُ نطق الله . 
والأهم تكوين العالم كان ب المسيح اي الكلمة . كلمة الله الخالق . . 

رسالة مار بولس الى اهل افسس اصحاح 3 

9وَأُنِيرَ الْجَمِيعَ فِي مَا هُوَ شَرِكَةُ السِّرِّ الْمَكْتُومِ مُنْذُ الدُّهُورِ فِي اللهِ خَالِقِ الْجَمِيعِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.

هذا السر الذي كان مكتوم أصبح معلناً على الناس بشكل ظاهري لكل من يؤمن وحسب إيمانهُ يخلص اي كل من يؤمن بالله الذي ظهر في الجسد والعمل الذي قدمهُ ك كفارة للبشرية يخلص هو وينال الغفران الذي وعد به ِ الله للجميع 
السر تم كتمهُ وكان يتم الاظهار عنهُ قليلاً . قليلاً وحسب تحمل البشرية لوجود قوة خارقة تفوق العقل والتصور المحدود .

قد تتشابهُ بعض المصطلحات مع كلمة ( أقنوم ) . ( ܩܢܘܿܡܵܐ) 
كائن موجود من ذاته ِ 
ألأزلي = ܐܝܼܬܼܝܵܐ 
صورة = ܨܲܠܸܡ . . ܨܲܠܡܹܵܐ 
إنْ كان المعنى نفس الجوهر . 
الذات = ܝܵܬܼܐ

ومن هذا المنطلق 
الصريح والأعلان الواضح الذي أعلنهُ السيد المسيح عن كونه ِ 
أزلي متواجد قبل الكون 
1 – 
1فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ

وتم الأعلان عن أزليته ِ في أكثر من حادث وموقف . 
2 – 
58قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ».

والعالم كون بهِ وبهِ خلق الكل بما أنهُ النطق الخالق 

3- 3كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. 4فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ
10كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ

وأنهُ من الآب ومنهُ نزل
4 -
38لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ 

ولذلك وضح أنهُ واحد مع الآب في الجوهر والتواجد الأزلي 
5- 
30أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ 
26لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ، كَذلِكَ أَعْطَى الابْنَ أَيْضًا أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ 
وبما إن فكرة ظهور اللاهوت في الناسوت . 
يكون من رأى الناسوت فلقد رأى اللاهوت الأزلي 
فلقد أوضح السيد المسيح فكرة إن الله فيه ِ وهو كان متواجد وكون الكل به ِ بعدما أوضح الكثير من ألأمور للتلاميذ ولكل من جاء وطلب منهُ الحياة أو الأيمان لكي يشفى . من أي علةً كانت . 
فلقد أوضح السيد المسيح وجود الآب الأزلي فيه ِ 
بمعنى 
وجود نطق الله الخالق لكل شئ فيه ِ . ولقد أعلن السيد المسيح هذا الأمر في أكثر من موقف وبأكثر من أسلوب لغوي . 
6 -
اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ 
10أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ 

ولقد وضح السيد المسيح إنْ الآب
نطق الله بالدخول الي ذات الله ألأزلي ( الثالوث) . . ( الكلمة ) 
حل فيه ِ وظهر فيه ِ وهذا ما قيل عنهُ الوحي 
ب 
ذات الله . 
يسوغ لي أيها ألأحبة 
أن أقول أن السيد المسيح أعلن عن لاهوته ِ وأزليته ِ 
المتواجد مع الله . وبهذا الأمر نستنتج أن 

رسالة العبرانيين أصحاح 13 

8يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ هُوَ هُوَ أَمْسًا وَالْيَوْمَ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ

يسوع في الماضي والحاضر والى الأبد . 

من هنا يظهر لنا خياران . 

1 – بما ان الأزلية محدودة لله وحدهُ الموجود قبل الوجود 
وبما إن يسوع موجود مع الله وكان الله . 

1فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ

فمن هذا المنطلق الصريح . 
المسيح هو الله . وبدون أي جدال ونكران حسب الأيات الظاهره أعلاهُ 
يجب قبول المسيح . 

2 – نكران السيد المسيح 
ولكن 
عن رغبة شخصية وليس عن قناعة بالدراسة والمطالعة وتسليم الذات لهُ حسب الخبر المفرح الذي بشر به ِ

ادخل هنا لمعرفة اكثر عن  معنى  كلمة اقنوم*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*فعلا ، حرام تضييع الوقت مع امثالك*


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

منطقي قال:


> اعتقد ان لااحد سيقتنع شكراا لعدم اجابتي



*لعدم اجابتك !!!!!! 
الموضوع صار 7 صفحات و كله مليء بايات من الانجيل و تتهمنا بعدم الاجابة ! ليه ما تروح تعالج عقلك اللي مش قادر يفهم الاجابات السابقة 

عنجد حرام تضييع الوقت معاك ! ​*


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بعد 7 صفحات، و الاخ لم يعرف أصلاً ما هو سؤاله، فكيف سيستوعب الجواب أصلاً!
لا داعي لأي مشاركات خارجة، إذا كان لصاحب السؤال اي جديد في ضمن حدود السؤال الأول فليتفضل و الا فلا داعي لمضيعة وقتنا


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> انتم تجيبونني على اساس انا مؤمن بانجيلكم لكن انا لا اؤمن بانجيلكم


*مرحبا بك فى قسم الاسئلة المسيحية !*
*من اين سنجيبك ان لم تكن الاجابات من الكتاب المقدس ؟*

*كلما تكلمت كلما زاد بعدك عن اسمك !*


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*



 واريد ان اعرف هل الثالوت مدكور في العهد القديم وشكراا​

أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم مذكور في العهد القديم و قد قلنا لك سابقا ان الله اظهر ذاته في هذه الثلاثة اقانيم منذ الخليقة 

و اما الثالوث في العهد القديم فقد ذكر في مواضع عدة منها لفظة إلوهيم 
و هذا الاسم يرد في صيغة الجمع أي الله في أقانيمه ومكون من مقطعين (ايلوه + يم) 

ايلوه وهوالاسم المفرد 
و يم و تفيد للجمع 

و كذلك انظر الايات التي اظهر فيها اقانيم الله 

( وقال الرب الاله هوذا الانسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير والشر.والان لعله يمد يده وياخذ من شجرة الحياة ايضا وياكل ويحيا الى الابد)
(تكوين 3: 22)

(وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا . فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى البهائم وعلى كل الارض وعلى جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض.  فخلق الله الانسان على صورته . على صورة الله خلقه.  ذكرا وانثى خلقهم.)
(تكوين 1: 26 - 27)  

​*


----------



## منطقي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *
> 
> نعم مذكور في العهد القديم و قد قلنا لك سابقا ان الله اظهر ذاته في هذه الثلاثة اقانيم منذ الخليقة
> 
> ...



هذا ليس بدليل اعطني اية من العهد القديم
+حتي الوزير او الشخصيات المهمة يقولون لهم سيادتكم هذا جمع ادن فهل الوزير فيه اشخاص كتيرين بل يقولون سيادتكم للاحترام او التعظيم


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

منطقي قال:


> هذا ليس بدليل اعطني اية من العهد القديم
> +حتي الوزير او الشخصيات المهمة يقولون لهم سيادتكم هذا جمع ادن فهل الوزير فيه اشخاص كتيرين بل يقولون سيادتكم للاحترام او التعظيم



*التكوين عهد قديم يا افندم !!!!! 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> هذا ليس بدليل اعطني اية من العهد القديم
> +حتي الوزير او الشخصيات المهمة يقولون لهم سيادتكم هذا جمع ادن فهل الوزير فيه اشخاص كتيرين بل يقولون سيادتكم للاحترام او التعظيم


صيغة التعظيم بالجمع ليست موجوده فى اللغه العبريه


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> *حتي الوزير او الشخصيات المهمة يقولون لهم سيادتكم هذا جمع ادن فهل الوزير فيه اشخاص كتيرين بل يقولون سيادتكم للاحترام او التعظيم​*


*يبدو انك نسيت نقطة جدا مهمة في اساس التفخيم و التعظيم يا منطقي لا منطق له و هي ان :

 صيغة الجمع للتفخيم والتعظيم لا تقوم بجمع الاسم بل جمع الافعال التي يفعلها الاسم​**و هنا الذي جمع الاسم نفسه و هو ( إلوهيم) ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

و كانت الارض خربة و خالية و على وجه الغمر ظلمة و روح الله يرف على وجه المياه
( تك : 1 : 2 )


من صعد الى السماوات و نزل من جمع الريح في حفنتيه من صر المياه في ثوب من ثبت جميع اطراف الارض ما اسمه و ما اسم ابنه ان عرفت 
(ام 30 : 4)


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*الأخ منطقي كفاك اجابات الموضوع اخذ اكثر من حقة .. خذ اقرأ هذا الموضوع بشهادة يهود أمنوا بالمسيح و بالله المثلث الاقانيم و مع الترجمات و المراجع .. حتى لا تكون لك حجة بعد الان 

الله واحد مثلث الاقانيم ، بشرح يهود آمنوا بيسوع المسيح​ ​*


----------



## منطقي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الا ترو اننا فد خرجنا عن الموضوع فالسؤال عن اصل الثالوت وليس شرحه


----------



## أَمَة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*الى جميع الاخوة الأحباء*

*أرجو منكم رجاء محبة*
*أن تتوقفوا عن الردود لاني ساطرح سؤالا على العضو منطقي*
*وانتظر رده *

*ثم يتم غلق الموصوع*​


----------



## منطقي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

هيا اختي اطرحي سؤالك وساجيب عنه ان شاء الله بعد عودتي


----------



## أَمَة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

منطقي قال:


> الا ترو اننا فد خرجنا عن الموضوع فالسؤال عن اصل الثالوت وليس شرحه


 

أنت الذي *خرجت* يا *منطقي* عن الموضوع وانت من *شتته.*

أجبناك ان أصل الثالوث هو إعلان الله نفسه عن نفسه لموسى وللأنبياء، وقد اعطاك الأخوة اكثر من اقبتاس ولكنك تعاند وتقاوم وتتمسك بكلمة "*ثالوث*" ولا يهمك روح الكلمة.

الكنيسة أول من استعملت كلمة"*ثالوث*" *لتعبر عن الإعلان الإلهي، *ولكنها لم تأتي به من الفراغ.

أعطيتك مثل* النبع*ي مشاركتي هذه #*23* ولم اسمع منك أي تعليق عليها* لأنك* *لم تقدر أن تنكر* أن *النبع لا يمكن أن يكون نبعا بدون ماء وبدون القوة الكامنة فيه.*

بالرغم من أنك علقت على جميع المشاركات التي أتت بعدها لتتصيد *حرفا *منها وتبني عليه عنادك ومقوامتك لكلمة الله.

[Q-BIBLE]
رومية الأصحاح 7 العدد 6 *وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ تَحَرَّرْنَا مِنَ النَّامُوسِ إِذْ مَاتَ الَّذِي كُنَّا مُمْسَكِينَ فِيهِ حَتَّى نَعْبُدَ بِجِدَّةِ الرُّوحِ لاَ بِعِتْقِ الْحَرْفِ*. 

كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 3 العدد 6 *الَّذِي جَعَلَنَا كُفَاةً لأَنْ نَكُونَ خُدَّامَ عَهْدٍ جَدِيدٍ. لاَ الْحَرْفِ بَلِ الرُّوحِ. لأَنَّ الْحَرْفَ يَقْتُلُ وَلَكِنَّ الرُّوحَ يُحْيِي*. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

اخي *منطقي* لا تقاوم الحق ولا *تعاند* كلمة الله الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس، لأن دخولك الى هذا المنتدى ليس صدفة. 
 
[Q-BIBLE]
إرميا الأصحاح 16 العدد 12 *وَأَنْتُمْ أَسَأْتُمْ فِي عَمَلِكُمْ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ آبَائِكُمْ. وَهَا أَنْتُمْ ذَاهِبُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ وَرَاءَ عِنَادِ قَلْبِهِ الشِّرِّيرِ حَتَّى لاَ تَسْمَعُوا لِي. *

إرميا الأصحاح 13 العدد 10 *هَذَا الشَّعْبُ الشِّرِّيرُ الَّذِي يَأْبَى أَنْ يَسْمَعَ كَلاَمِي الَّذِي يَسْلُكُ فِي عِنَادِ قَلْبِهِ وَيَسِيرُ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لِيَعْبُدَهَا وَيَسْجُدَ لَهَا يَصِيرُ كَهَذِهِ الْمِنْطَقَةِ الَّتِي لاَ تَصْلَحُ لِشَيْءٍ. *
[/Q-BIBLE]

*أعطيك الفرصة الأخيرة قبل أن أغلق الموضوع*​ 
أن ترد على سؤالين. *الأول*:​ 
هل يمكن *للنبع *أن *يكون نبعا بدون مائه وبدون القوة الكامنة فيه؟؟؟*​ 
وهل يمكن *للشمس* أن *تكون شمساَ بدون نورها وحرارتها؟؟؟*​ 
والسؤال *الثاني*:​ 
هل *النبع *بمائة وقوته *واحد *أم *ثلاثة؟؟؟*​ 
وهل *الشمس* بنورها وحرارتها *واحد *أم *ثلاث؟؟؟*​


----------



## منطقي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

اختي لايمكننا الاستشهاد بمثال الشمس والنبع على الثتليت اتعرفين لماذا؟
اولا انا اعرف متال الشمس الدي تستشهدون به على الثتليت لكنه خاطىء
لان نور الشمس إما أن يكون مخلوق من الشمس بفعل إتحاد النيتروجين والهيدروجين وإما أن يكون صفة من صفات الشمس فلو قلنا أنه مخلوق فلا داعي للاستشهاد به على التثليث لأن في هذه الحالة يكون المسيح مخلوق وأما إن كان ضوئها صفة لها فإن الصفة لا تتجزأ عن الأصل  فلا يمكن أن أقول هذا محمد الشجاع ثم أقول مرة أخرى محمد في مصر والشجاع في المغرب 
وكدلك ينطبق المتال على النبع
ادن هذين مثالين خاطئين والثتليت يبقى غير منطقي


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ادن هذين مثالين خاطئين والثتليت يبقى غير منطقي ​*


*
رجعنا لاصدار الاحكام !! 
لست انت من تحدد منطقية عقيدة الهية 

عدم فهمك للعقيدة لا يلغي وجودها ​*


----------



## منطقي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

حسنا ولكن ماذا عن ذلك التفسير الدي قدمته ..مند الان لاتعطوا من فضلكم متالا عن الثتليت بواسطة الشمس او النبع وابحتوا عن امتلة اخرى اليس كذلك


----------



## Twin (14 سبتمبر 2010)

منطقي قال:


> اختي لايمكننا الاستشهاد بمثال الشمس والنبع على الثتليت اتعرفين لماذا؟
> اولا انا اعرف متال الشمس الدي تستشهدون به على الثتليت لكنه خاطىء
> لان نور الشمس إما أن يكون مخلوق من الشمس بفعل إتحاد النيتروجين والهيدروجين وإما أن يكون صفة من صفات الشمس فلو قلنا أنه مخلوق فلا داعي للاستشهاد به على التثليث لأن في هذه الحالة يكون المسيح مخلوق وأما إن كان ضوئها صفة لها فإن الصفة لا تتجزأ عن الأصل فلا يمكن أن أقول هذا محمد الشجاع ثم أقول مرة أخرى محمد في مصر والشجاع في المغرب
> وكدلك ينطبق المتال على النبع
> ادن هذين مثالين خاطئين والثتليت يبقى غير منطقي


 
*من أنت يا مسلم حتي تقول أن الأمثلة خطأ وما نقوله خطأ*
*من أنت يا مسلم ؟*
*أنت لا تعرف شئ عن المسيحية *
*وعندما تسأل أنتظر الأجابة فقط*
*أقتنعت فهذا لك أما إن لم تقتنع فهذا لك ولكن ليس لك أن تقول لا هذا خطأ*

*لولا تدخل الأخت امة ومتابعتها للموضوع لكنت أتخذت معك أجراء أخر كونك لا تحترم العقول التي أمامك *
*ولا تفعل سوي جدال عقيم يدل علي جفاف *

*الرجاء عدم المشاركة في الموضوع الي أن تنتهي الأخت أمة من الرد لنري ....*​


----------



## أَمَة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

منطقي قال:


> اختي لايمكننا الاستشهاد بمثال الشمس والنبع على الثتليت اتعرفين لماذا؟





منطقي قال:


> اولا انا اعرف متال الشمس الدي تستشهدون به على الثتليت لكنه خاطىء
> لان نور الشمس إما أن يكون مخلوق من الشمس بفعل إتحاد النيتروجين والهيدروجين وإما أن يكون صفة من صفات الشمس فلو قلنا أنه مخلوق فلا داعي للاستشهاد به على التثليث لأن في هذه الحالة يكون المسيح مخلوق وأما إن كان ضوئها صفة لها فإن الصفة لا تتجزأ عن الأصل فلا يمكن أن أقول هذا محمد الشجاع ثم أقول مرة أخرى محمد في مصر والشجاع في المغرب
> وكدلك ينطبق المتال على النبع
> ادن هذين مثالين خاطئين والثتليت يبقى غير منطقي


 

أنت لم ترد على سؤالي البسيط وحاولت اللف والدوران للتهرب من الرد بنعم أو لا.



لأن ليس من عاقل على وجه الأرض يمكنه أن يقول:

*الشمسُ *بدون نورها وحرارتها تبق *شمساً*
*والنبع *بدون مائه والقوة الدافعة فيه يبقى* نبعاً*

وايضا لأن ليس من عاقل على وجه الأرض يمكنه أن ينكر وحدوية الشمس أو النبع ويقول أن:

*الشمس* *ثلاث:* لأنها هي واحد ونورها واحد وحراراتها واحد، *ولأن الثلاث مخلفين فالشمس إذن ليست* *واحدة*
*النبع ثلاث* لأنه واحد وماؤه الخارج (نهرا) واحد وقوته الدافعة واحد ، *ولأن الثلاث مختلفين* *فالنبع إذن ليس واحد*
*هذه طبيعة الشمس *
*وتلك طبيعة النبع *

*وكلها مخلوقة، ولا نجادل الخالق على خلقه*

*فمن انت لتجادل الله في طبيعته وتقول يصح ولا يصح*

*هذه طبيعة الله واحد بإبنه الذي خلق به كل شيء - وبروحه القدوس الذي به يحيا كل شئ.*

*يغلق الموضوع لأن الإجابة*
*قد قدمت بأكثر من شكل*​ 
*قمنا بما يمليه علينا ضمير المحبة لخلاص النفوس*​ 
*ورسالة الخلاص وصلت لك واصبح مصير حياتك الأبدية أو هلاكك بيدك.*​ 
*من كل قلبي اصلي واقول: الربي ين**ور قلبك وعقلك.*​*وتبقى الردود نورا لمن يريد الخروج من الظلمة*​


----------

